# ringworm



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

As I mentioned in a thread in The Lounge, I recently moved from Vermont (US) to the southern tip of Texas and I brought some of my mice with me. This being southern Texas and right on the Mexican border, all of the stray animals have ringworm and it was only a matter of time before my cat and dog got it. The hair loss on the cat and dog started back in October and my girlfriend also had some patches of ringworm on her skin. We'd had it under control for about a month and a half but two weeks ago the patriarch of my mouse colony lost all the fur around his left eye. The hairless band around his eye was about 3-4 mm thick. I rubbed some miconazole cream around his eye to see if it would help and I am very pleased to report that his hair started growing back within a couple days of a single treatment. The over the counter medicine worked perfectly for me.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the over the counter powders work to and are useful if you want to do a group of mice.


----------

